# Howdy from Kansas



## halfpint33 (Feb 16, 2011)

My name is Gary and I live in Columbus,Ks.My model story is like alot of others.Built as a youngster,mostly semis,and then lost interest.Started building again 6 yrs ago when a friend got me an International paystar 5000 kit as a Christmas gift.Up until a couple years ago I never even thought of an airplane model kit.Built a 1/72 academy p-51 and have since got several more plane kits.The P-51 is my favorite plane with the F84 coming in a close second.Hope to learn some new techniques here.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Gary (great name !) and welcome to the family. A lot of skilled guys 'n' gals on these pages, so any questions, just ask away and you'll probably get swamped with answers !!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 17, 2011)

G'day Gary, welcome from the land down under, you picked forum with a great bunch of guys, look forward to your input.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2011)

G'day mate welcome aboard!


----------



## Peebs (Feb 17, 2011)

G'day Gary
welcome aboard!


----------



## imalko (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello Gary and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## magnu (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## N4521U (Feb 17, 2011)

G'day Gary. Being a born and bred Californian, married and living now in Australia, my wife often tells me "well, your not in Kansas any more Todo"!

Welcome to the forum.....


----------



## halfpint33 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome fellas.I'm just hopin I can get to where I can build a plane1/2 as good as what I've seen on here.There are alot of excellant builds on this forum.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## mikewint (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome Gary, I totally agree about the builds you will see here. Many could be flown away if you were tiny enough. I've learned more in a year than in the last 40 on my own


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 17, 2011)

Greetings Gary..


----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome to th esite. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## woody (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard and have fun.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## halfpint33 (Feb 19, 2011)

Once again thanks for all the warm welcomes fellas.I've got a tamiya zero that is on the bench now.I'll get some pics of it up later on.Only my plane second build.One thing I want to learn is the art of weathering.And from what I have seen on here I have defanantly come to the right place.


----------



## P40NUT (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 28, 2011)

halfpint33 said:


> Thanks for the welcome fellas.I'm just hopin I can get to where I can build a plane1/2 as good as what I've seen on here.There are alot of excellant builds on this forum.


 
Well matey, a lot of us couldn't build them 1/2 as good as we are now, when we joined up! You are in good company. Just ask, an ye shall receive, advice, information and critique. There are no prima donnas here, just builders who want to help. Bill


----------

